# No sound with Asus F1A55-M LX3 motherboard [Solved]

## copmill

Hi all,

I'm having trouble with the on-board soundcard on my motherboard, an Asus F1A55-M LX3. I also have an Nvidia graphics card with HDMI audio installed in the system.  Currently I get no sound from either ALSA or PulseAudio.

I've followed the directions in the Wiki for setting up both ALSA and PulseAudio, but neither help.  I'm using Gnome 3 and systemd on amd64.

I'm currently using the unstable kernel 3.12.6, but I've also tried the stable 3.10.17 with no improvement.

lspci output for the cards:

```
00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8445

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   Memory at fe300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at fe080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel
```

aplay -l:

```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 0: ID 887 Analog [ID 887 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 7: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 8: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 9: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

/proc/asound/cards:

```
 0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xfe300000 irq 16

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfe080000 irq 19
```

/proc/asound/card0/codec#0:

```
Codec: Realtek ID 887

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0887

Subsystem Id: 0x10438445

Revision Id: 0x100302

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

State of AFG node 0x01:

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 CLKSTOP EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

GPIO: io=2, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Front Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="ID 887 Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Surround Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Center Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="LFE Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x07 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="ID 887 Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x10, nsteps=0x2e, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x9d 0x9d]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x23

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=1, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=1, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="ID 887 Alt Analog", type="Audio", device=2

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x10, nsteps=0x2e, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x22

Node 0x0a [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100711: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x1f

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 10

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x04 0x0b

Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x05 0x0b

Node 0x10 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x11 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400781: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x10

Node 0x12 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400401: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Front Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Out Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0001003e: IN OUT HP EAPD Detect Trigger

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x01014010: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0c

Node 0x15 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000036: IN OUT Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0d

Node 0x16 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000036: IN OUT Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0e

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000036: IN OUT Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0f

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Center Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="LFE Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Rear Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Rear Mic Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00003736: IN OUT Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x01a19830: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x21: IN VREF_50

  Unsolicited: tag=03, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Front Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Front Mic Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000373e: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x02a19c40: [Jack] Mic at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x4, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=02, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Surround Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00003736: IN OUT Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x0181303f: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Blue

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Front Headphone Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0001373e: IN OUT HP EAPD Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x02214c20: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=01, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f* 0x26

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400481: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000024: IN Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400400: Mono

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x4004c601: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = RCA, Color = UNKNOWN

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x1

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400781: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400681: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=24

Node 0x21 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x22 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 12

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b 0x12

Node 0x23 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 11

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b

Node 0x24 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x25 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x26 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x25 0x0b
```

Any help would be appreciated.  If you need any other information just let me know.

copmillLast edited by copmill on Wed Feb 12, 2014 12:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Do you have alsa in your use flags? Do you have the entire ALSA stack in the kernel config compiled and loaded as modules and are those modules in /etc/conf.d/modules?

----------

## saber850

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Do you have alsa in your use flags? Do you have the entire ALSA stack in the kernel config compiled and loaded as modules and are those modules in /etc/conf.d/modules?

 

I just changed motherboars from an ASUS M2N-SLI to a ASUS M5A97 and my sound no longer works.  (I don't have an HDMI port).

I have alsa in my use flags.

But I don't see anything matching alsa in my loaded modules.  I'll look through the kernel config for it.  Anything else I should look for?

----------

## copmill

 *Quote:*   

> Do you have alsa in your use flags? Do you have the entire ALSA stack in the kernel config compiled and loaded as modules and are those modules in /etc/conf.d/modules?

 

I have alsa in my use flags. Here's me emerge --info to prove:

```
Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.12.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X4_641_Quad-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    12264748 total,  11213700 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 21 Dec 2013 13:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sohu.com/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/home/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 archive berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cjk cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gstreamer gtk iconv icu idn introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio readline samba sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vorbis webkit wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-32 efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_GB en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

I have the ALSA stack built as modules currently, although I've also tried with it built-in with no change. I don't have any of the modules listed in /etc/conf.d/modules but they are being auto-loaded, probably by systemd.

copmill

----------

## audiodef

I would try putting the modules in /etc/conf.d/modules and maybe try not using systemd. I can't remember where, but I kind of recall someone somewhere saying there are issues with systemd and audio.

----------

## copmill

OK, so I had to remove Gnome 3 in order to switch to OpenRC.  Anyway I've done that and added the ALSA modules to /etc/conf.d/modules and there is no change.  I still don't get any sound.

copmill

----------

## audiodef

Well, you should probably add all modules listed in the output of make modules_install.

----------

## 666threesixes666

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> I kind of recall someone somewhere saying there are issues with systemd and audio.

 

nope audio works great on my systemd.  installed in the last month....

did you make sure the on-board sound is enabled in bios?

much past that id make sure mixer levels are max, unmuted, and then test with something that gradually gets louder.

this music video goes from piano (quiet) to forte (loud) in about 5 seconds....

http://youtu.be/sKqpaDXyhNQ

be mindful that if pulse is muted nothing will come out...  if alsa is muted nothing will come out....  both must be unmuted and at audible levels.

----------

## copmill

Hi all,

Sorry for the long absence, been busy with other stuff.

Anyway, I threw Windows on this box just to see if sound works there and had the same problem.  Drivers and everything installed fine, looks like it should be working, but no sound.  So I'm gonna chalk this one up to failing hardware.

Thanks for all your help

copmill

----------

